# Disgusting! George Zimmerman Signs Skittles Bag For His ''fans''



## Mooney72 (Sep 17, 2018)

I know we say this often, but somebody please take out this cancer on humanity! I see he is fully embracing his honorary whiteness. 

https://pmwhiphop.com/disgusting-ph...an-signing-skittles-and-confederate-flag/amp/

*Disgusting: Photos Appear of ‘George Zimmerman’ Signing Skittles and Confederate Flag!*






 Staff
5 hours ago_






Man who was acquitted of murder of 17-year-old Trayvon Martin makes news once again. This time photos of him signing skittles and confederate flags for his fans are trending online. This is extremely offensive because Trayvon was walking home after buying Skittles and Arizona Iced Tea from a corner store when Zimmerman shot and killed him.






RIP Trayvon Martin 02/05/1995 – 02/26/2012. Trayvon was a 17-year-old African American teenager from Miami Gardens, Florida, who was fatally shot in Sanford, Florida by George Zimmerman. Martin had gone with his father on a visit to his father’s fiancée at her townhouse at The Retreat at Twin Lakes in Sanford. Wikipedia_


----------



## nysister (Sep 17, 2018)

He's not human. His parents must be horrible people to have popped this excrement out.


----------



## PopLife (Sep 17, 2018)

Speechless...


----------



## brg240 (Sep 17, 2018)

he is depraved


----------



## scoobygirl (Sep 18, 2018)

This is why I can't believe in Karma. He should've been removed from this world in the most painful, demeaning, humiliating way possible years ago. Yet here he is walking and breathing.


----------



## LdyKamz (Sep 18, 2018)

scoobygirl said:


> This is why I can't believe in Karma. He should've been removed from this world in the most painful, demeaning, humiliating way possible years ago. Yet here he is walking and breathing.


Karma is for the next life. Trust and believe this man didn't respect this lifetime and he will pay in the next. I truly and firmly believe that. Without getting all weird I will just say when he is here again, he will wonder daily what he did in his last life to make his new one so completely and utterly miserable.


----------



## UniquelyDivine (Sep 18, 2018)

I truly have no words for this........ How sick can you be?


----------



## RossBoss (Sep 19, 2018)

He's going to live to be 100 years old. Evil people usually do.


----------

